# Who would you come out of the closet for?



## xiphoscesar

Come on guys we know a lot of us are gay so for all those who like to suck dick like the mods, are it is time to come out, post a pic of who you think the hottest guy in music is, take pride in your gayness and a mod will be by soon enough to give everyone who posts an appropriate gay avatar 

we all know the first person that comes to mind


----------



## Scar Symmetry

< < <


----------



## ubarhax

welp this is gay


----------



## Jeepers




----------



## Deconstruct

Beneath the Massacre Vocalist.

Also, the bassist for Ion Dissonance is big


----------



## Origin

Gonna have to go with the gay comment  though it's always nice to see the antithesis to the new whiny skinnybitch trend in bands.


----------



## OrsusMetal

The singer from Windir was HUGE.


----------



## PeteyG

Greg Fucking Puciato









He might not be my favourite DEP vocalist, but there's no fucking way I'm going to be the one telling him that.


----------



## WhitechapelCS

lol nevermind.


----------



## headibanez

gay


----------



## Dark_Matter

The BTM vocalist has one badass beard.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

...Least metal thread ever


----------



## Joeywilson

stealthtastic. kid is mega buff!

unfortunatly i don't have pics of him.....anymore .


----------



## Universe74

Oh come on people!


----------



## gunshow86de

Peter Steele, and no I'm not gonna post a picture. But feel free to do a Google image search with Safesearch off.


----------



## B36arin

You asked for it...


----------



## splinter8451

You guys need to calm down with the gay comments geez o  I got banned for 7 days for making a homo comment.

Can't believe no one has mentioned this man yet...


----------



## InCasinoOut

Can't believe nobody's mentioned Alex from Periphery yet. That dude has GUNS.


----------



## AliceAxe

I nominate George Lynch and Terry Syrek. But I like the 1st guys weird beard.

I do have to say there is a lot to learn from the world of sports and athletics etc that applies to being a musician. The same kind theories of physical and mental training often applies.


----------



## Isan

Alex from periphery


----------



## Malacoda

The guy from Braindrill! Dylan Ruskin


----------



## Xiphos68

Chuck Billy





Rob Trujillo


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Greg Puciato is the biggest, most menacing person in the history of metal. His stage presence is fucking intense as well.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Xiphos68 said:


>


----------



## SnowfaLL

I've had this convo afew times with people, cause as much as its stupid, the Music industry is all about "the look".. and 99% of guitarists are the stereotypical, super skinny long haired guy.. You dont really see many thickly built, short haired guys playing guitar.. They are usually on bass. (you can make the assumption that playing bass requires lots more strength)..


----------



## kung_fu

They kind of fell off the face of the earth, but the Hoffman bros from Deicide were pretty huge if i remember correctly.





oh, and no mention of Zak Wylde yet.


----------



## MikeH

James Lee formerly of Origin. While not the most cut dude in the world, I still would not fuck with him.


----------



## xiphoscesar

Ibz_rg said:


> James Lee formerly of Origin. While not the most cut dude in the world, I still would not fuck with him.



old news but didnt he quit?


----------



## Necris

gunshow86de said:


> Peter Steele, and no I'm not gonna post a picture. But feel free to do a Google image search with Safesearch off.


 
Listening to Type O Negative will never be quite the same.


----------



## xiphoscesar

Necris said:


> Listening to Type O Negative will never be quite the same.



was it that bad?


----------



## Sebastian

Mick Thomson from Slipknot...


----------



## jymellis

henry rollins
oderus urungus
the singer for the band garagantua souls


----------



## jymellis

trent reznor


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Till Lindemann from Rammstein.
And Richard Krupse (rammstein too) used to be pretty big, too


----------



## Riffer

xiphoscesar said:


>


 It's funny because everyone knows he doesnt play his gutiar that low.


----------



## WhitechapelCS




----------



## S-O

PeteyG said:


> Greg Fucking Puciato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might not be my favourite DEP vocalist, but there's no fucking way I'm going to be the one telling him that.



This. I have man love for Mr. Puciato. I like his style a lot.


----------



## jymellis

dee snyder


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ickup-day-bkp-warpig-content.html#post1900745

The OP


----------



## xiphoscesar

this guys is pretty ripped

YouTube - Origin-Inner Reflections Guitar Cover by: JacksonUSA0683


----------



## PatTheGreat

GUNS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

As gay as this thread is (an excuse to perv at other guys), I may as well put one of my singers as an excuse to promote my band 






http://www.myspace.com/4armofficialscars

Perv at him all you want. 

Also, the tags...  why is stealthtastic a tag?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

god damn...the things I would do....


----------



## jymellis

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> god damn...the things I would do....


 
hey i already said him maing!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

HR is the fucking man! He pretty much sums up what hardcore is supposed to mean.


----------



## vhmetalx

doesnt look it there but in october he was huge for being shorter than me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Our drummer. Be on the lookout.


----------



## Nights_Blood

Jerry Only is buff too, he was huge when i met him at namm a few years ago.


----------



## Harry

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As gay as this thread is (an excuse to perv at other guys), I may as well put one of my singers as an excuse to promote my band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Arm on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Perv at him all you want.
> 
> Also, the tags...  why is stealthtastic a tag?



I was honestly a bit intimidated at first when I met him when I went with you to your gig in Werribee.
I'm this skinny weak fuck, and there I was, standing near your goddamn MASSIVE vocalist


----------



## Ville

Sir Russell


----------



## maxident213

xiphoscesar said:


> this guys is pretty ripped
> 
> YouTube - Origin-Inner Reflections Guitar Cover by: JacksonUSA0683



I was going to post that dude too. 

Great player, but I expect he will accidentally snap the guitar in half in a future video. 

And on a Henry Rollins-related note, of whom I am a FUCKING HUGE FAN, HR is currently embarking on his latest spoken-word tour, I got my ticket Tuesday morning within 3 minutes of them going on sale. I recommend you all do the same if he's hitting your town.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Harry said:


> I was honestly a bit intimidated at first when I met him when I went with you to your gig in Werribee.
> I'm this skinny weak fuck, and there I was, standing near your goddamn MASSIVE vocalist



Don't worry. I still feel physically out of place in that band.


----------



## vampiregenocide

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> god damn...the things I would do....


 
I was going to post him.


----------



## avenger

johan hegg! He is a beast.


----------



## Joeywilson

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, the tags...  why is stealthtastic a tag?



because hes mega ripped

[/jealous]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

WhitechapelCS said:


>



Wrong thread dude, this is the Buff Guitarists/Musicians thread 



Ville said:


> Sir Russell





100% Man.


----------



## xiphoscesar

alex and the vocalist from Despised icon


----------



## liamh

^Beefcake


----------



## Customisbetter

InCasinoOut said:


> Can't believe nobody's mentioned Alex from Periphery yet. That dude has GUNS.



THIS


----------



## Jay Jay

As a skinny dude with semi-scene-ish-half-bro-looking hair who hates everything about Scene kids (except the concept of the hair, obviously, haha), I approve of this thread.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I've never seen Jon Vesano (Ex-nile bassist) full on but in the sarcophagus video he looked monstrous









Then of course theres this stupid little hollerin bastard





And another screamin bastard







This thread makes me realize how little some of you dudes are..for fuck's sake hit a gym or eat more.


----------



## Fzau

Luke Willams from The Arusha Accord!
He writes songs just by flexing his biceps


----------



## slapnutz

I'll contribute to the manlove.

Sevendust singer







..and the best for last....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fzau said:


> Luke Willams from The Arusha Accord!
> He writes songs just by flexing his biceps



Dude is fucking massive.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

metallisuk said:


> because hes mega ripped
> 
> [/jealous]



FEED MY EGO


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Stealthtastic said:


> FEED MY EGO


 
Leandrob is in there too.


----------



## dreamermind

*George Lynch *


----------



## Fred

As gay as this thread is, especially considering what "buff" means this side of the pond, Adam from Viatrophy has to be mentioned. Dude is fucking huge.


----------



## B36arin




----------



## AbstractAsylum

I love how everyone says:

"This is soooo gay...

But here's a picture of the ridiculously huge singer from my favorite band!"


----------



## Customisbetter

at the tags.


----------



## ivancic1al

[/thread]


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This thread makes me realize how little some of you dudes are..for fuck's sake hit a gym or eat more.


Yeah, because I want to look like a complete tit with arms bigger than my thighs


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

One of my favs, Doyle Wolfgang Von Frankenstein:


----------



## jats

Universe74 said:


> Oh come on people!



KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE ROBERTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No emoticon could explain the laughter inside me right now


----------



## Andrewjet

A talented guitarist and songwriter this guy cant seem to throw together a matching outfit to save his life. The early 80s seem to have been the worst era for Nielsens wardrobe. Spandex, wrestling shoes, and a seemingly endless supply of terrible sweaters.


----------



## SargeantVomit

These fucking guys. I think I remember reading that the only one under 350lbs is the singer, and he's still huge.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Till Lindemann is pretty well built.

Also, already mentioned but Trent Reznor is also pretty buff. it's surprising how he went from a stick figure to the big guy that he is now, it definitely shows that he's gone sober


----------



## chuckmehh

SargeantVomit said:


> These fucking guys. I think I remember reading that the only one under 350lbs is the singer, and he's still huge.



At least two of those guys are offensive lineman for the Dallas Cowboys...no surprise that they're huge...

On another note, a lot of the guys posted aren't that ridiculously big...and only one mention of Zakk Wylde? come on now


----------



## wannabguitarist

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Yeah, because I want to look like a complete tit with arms bigger than my thighs



That's why you workout your legs too 



SargeantVomit said:


> These fucking guys. I think I remember reading that the only one under 350lbs is the singer, and he's still huge.



Aren't they all NFL (or ex-NFL) players?


----------



## Harry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I
> 
> This thread makes me realize how little some of you dudes are..for fuck's sake hit a gym or eat more.



I eat A LOT actually  Many pizzas a week, lots of carbos and protein in my other meals.
Trouble is my metabolism means I don't gain much weight despite the amount I eat


----------



## SargeantVomit

wannabguitarist said:


> Aren't they all NFL (or ex-NFL) players?



3 of them are.


----------



## JohnIce

Beefcake!!


----------



## ry_z

JohnIce said:


> Beefcake!!






I'm built just like Paul.


----------



## Variant

*This thread = * 

And yes, that would still apply if this was a "Chick musicians with the biggest tits" thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Variant said:


> *This thread = *
> 
> And yes, that would still apply if this was a "Chick musicians with the biggest tits" thread.


 
Oh come on theres absolutely nothing wrong with this thread.


----------



## Customisbetter

Variant said:


> *This thread = *
> 
> And yes, that would still apply if this was a "Chick musicians with the biggest MUSCLES" thread.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## signalgrey

Trent Reznor could kick some ass these days.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Variant said:


> *This thread = *
> 
> And yes, that would still apply if this was a "Chick musicians with the biggest tits" thread.



You maddd nobody mentioned you?


----------



## meisterjager

Dunno if anyone posted it already (a few pics are censored at work, etc) but..

*DR DRE!!*

*



*
































ahem.. I mean.. DR DRE!!


----------



## WoodenAshtray

SargeantVomit said:


> These fucking guys. I think I remember reading that the only one under 350lbs is the singer, and he's still huge.



What band is that anyway?


----------



## Isan

WoodenAshtray said:


> What band is that anyway?



They are metal because 3/4 of them wear affliction lol


----------



## Customisbetter

meisterjager said:


> Dunno if anyone posted it already (a few pics are censored at work, etc) but..
> 
> *DR DRE!!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahem.. I mean.. DR DRE!!


----------



## xiphoscesar

wow somebody just negative repped me for posting this thread


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

xiphoscesar said:


> wow somebody just negative repped me for posting this thread



Wtf? Mods can we find out what assclown is responsible for that?

Have some rep...but he is right..this thread is gay


----------



## scottro202

Well, this thread makes me glad I've started to lift weights now. I went for the first time Wednesday, I was going so heavy that I can't straighten my arms completely now without them hurting like a bitch. And my dad told me not to work out today, even though you should do it every other day   (This week was my first time lifting weights since middle school, when I played football)

I'm a sophomore now, and by the time I'm a senior, I wanna be John Petrucci (well, maybe not nearly as good at guitar, or as big for that matter, but I'm trying  )


----------



## kung_fu

xiphoscesar said:


> wow somebody just negative repped me for posting this thread



Ya, that's pretty lame. Maybe if it was moved to the health/fitness section there would be less hatred


----------



## MaxOfMetal

scottro202 said:


> Well, this thread makes me glad I've started to lift weights now. I went for the first time Wednesday, I was going so heavy that I can't straighten my arms completely now without them hurting like a bitch. And my dad told me not to work out today, even though you should do it every other day   (This week was my first time lifting weights since middle school, when I played football)
> 
> I'm a sophomore now, and by the time I'm a senior, I wanna be John Petrucci (well, maybe not nearly as good at guitar, or as big for that matter, but I'm trying  )



Just remember man, nutrition is just as important to gaining muscle mass as lifting heavy shit.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

Back on topic, Tommy Vext the ex singer from Divine Heresy is quite a chest.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

WhitechapelCS said:


>



GABE CRISP! awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> Back on topic, Tommy Vext the ex singer from Divine Heresy is quite a chest.


 






He is one big guy.


----------



## kung_fu

Billy Cobham was pretty huge back in the day.


----------



## durangokid

that thread is really gay,but wtf,let's get in!

i think he's really buff!







and since nobody uploaded a pic of the most stoned guitar player ever, here it's!


----------



## kittencore

those guys in attack! attack! are pretty god damn beefy....YES HOMO.....not.


----------



## AbstractAsylum

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just remember man, nutrition is just as important to gaining muscle mass as lifting heavy shit.



+1000000000000000000000000.

People who can lift X amount of weights and then fill up on potato chips, Pop Tarts, and Monster are NOT healthy.


----------



## Triple-J

vampiregenocide said:


> He is one big guy.



Yeah but he also plucks his eyebrows and hits women so he loses some serious man points.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Triple-J said:


> Yeah but he also plucks his eyebrows and women so he loses some serious man points.


Fixed


----------



## gunshow86de

Nobody has posted the best body in all of metal; Trevor from TBDM!






Not showing off the bod, but still pretty epic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Triple-J said:


> Yeah but he also plucks his eyebrows and hits women so he loses some serious man points.


 
I've not heard any solid confirmation of that, but would seriously suck if thats the case. I have heard bad thinsg about him including steroid use and anger problems, would be a shame if t'were true. He's a good vocalist.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> Nobody has posted the best body in all of metal; Trevor from TBDM!



You seem to be unable to post it as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> You seem to be unable to post it as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


>



Your first pic isn't showing up.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Your first pic isn't showing up.



It shows up on my computer. And it shows up in your post when you quoted it. Perhaps you need to purchase more internets for your computer? Or perhaps I just have more internets than everyone else?


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

Haha i love the way Trevor plays most gigs shirtless and just lets it all hang out when he's belting out his vocals \m/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> It shows up on my computer. And it shows up in your post when you quoted it. Perhaps you need to purchase more internets for your computer? Or perhaps I just have more internets than everyone else?



Apparently I don't have access to:
http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/81...F2D9E44EFA4F916AC58E661431D72E30A760B0D811297


----------



## gunshow86de

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> Haha i love the way Trevor plays most gigs shirtless and just lets it all hang out when he's belting out his vocals \m/



You have to watch their live DVD. It is by far the funniest band DVD I've ever seen.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Apparently I don't have access to:
> http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/81...F2D9E44EFA4F916AC58E661431D72E30A760B0D811297



Aaah, you most likely have a clog in your series of tubes then.


----------



## matty2fatty

edited for drunk decision making


----------



## xiphoscesar

heres me


----------



## Meh

Heres me:


----------



## gunshow86de

^
You are all little girly-men. 







PS. Don't mind the hat, I was shit-face drunk (yes it's light outside still, what's it to ya?). I can't find any better pictures at the moment, and I'm too out of shape right now to take current pictures. But you get the idea.


----------



## liamh

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get anymore fail


----------



## JohnIce

Dudes... the thread was questionable in the first place but now you guys took it way too far


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## ry_z

JohnIce said:


> Dudes... the thread was questionable in the first place but now you guys took it way too far


----------



## CapenCyber

This thread has now reached previously unheard of levels of gay.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> You are all little girly-men.



So uhhh......hi U durin


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Meh

MaxOfMetal said:


>


----------



## gunshow86de

CapenCyber said:


> This thread has now reached previously unheard of levels of gay.



What's gay about a shirtless dude in a cowboy hat?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> What's gay about a shirtless dude in a cowboy hat?



Nothing at all.


----------



## gunshow86de

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So uhhh......hi U durin



Somehow, I knew this was coming.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


> Somehow, I knew this was coming.


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Oh noes, rape is imminent!!!!!

Whoever added the tags "Peter Steeles' Badong" and "Peter's Steele" deserves some rep.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The tags are getting more advanced...


----------



## JohnIce

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The tags are getting more advanced...


 
 I particularily approve of "thuper gay" and "Prydoggystyle"


----------



## vampiregenocide

I leave for a bit and when I come back you guise start posting macho pictures of yourselves?


----------



## Prydogga

JohnIce said:


> I particularily approve of "thuper gay" and "Prydoggystyle"



 Damn you Leandro, there's a story behind this.

EDIT: DAMN YOU BRANDON!

DOUBLE EDIT: Your move....


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> Damn you Leandro, there's a story behind this.
> 
> EDIT: DAMN YOU BRANDON!
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: Your move....



Hehehehehe.


----------



## Prydogga

YOU BASTARD YOU DERAILED THE THREAD! 

Back on topic. 



Look for when ALex finds his reflection haha.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bad Bromance


----------



## ManBeast

Isan said:


> Alex from periphery



He's more ripped imo...looks around 170 lbs


----------



## ry_z

'brokedjent mountain'


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Here's me.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Here's me.


 
Elephant man's dad?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Cousin.


----------



## essentara

playing guitarsports with energy legs ^


----------



## vampiregenocide

ry_z said:


> 'brokedjent mountain'


 
Definitely wasn't me that one.


----------



## Heeboja

This thread needs more John Petrucci. 





I'm a small guy myself and I've been going to the gym for a year now because I'm going to the army this summer and it's easier if you are in good shape. Some results but I'm still a small guy. Tall, but thin as Gilbert. (192 cm (6 foot 2" ???) , 70 kg (150 lbs ??? )

Petrucci is not only my idol in guitar but also in bodybuilding. That's the shape I want to get to.


----------



## gunshow86de

Heeboja said:


> I'm a small guy myself and I've been going to the gym for a year now because I'm going to the army this summer and it's easier if you are in good shape. Some results but I'm still a small guy. Tall, but thin as Gilbert. (192 cm (6 foot 2" ???) , 70 kg (150 lbs ??? )
> 
> Petrucci is not only my idol in guitar but also in bodybuilding. That's the shape I want to get to.



To gain mass, what you eat is probably more important than how hard you lift. For lifting, stick with the most basic compound exercises (ie. squat, bench, deadlift). I'm sure you are well aware of protein/carb amounts, but a lot of people don't take consideration of the type of protein they are consuming. For mass, you should make sure you eat a very slow digesting protein with a small amount of carbs right before bed. The cheapest way I did it was by taking one slice of bread, and just completely overloading it with peanut butter, then drinking a glass of milk. I was only 17 at the time, so hormones played a large role, but I was able to pack on 35 pounds of nearly pure muscle in a year without spending a shitload on supplements. A more proper protein before bed would be a casein protein, cottage cheese is the cheapest way to get those. 

Stick with it though, and pretty soon you will be  just like Manbeartrucci!


----------



## AVWIII

Oops. I don't think this is the right thread. Could someone please direct me to the "uncomfortably hairy musicians/guitarists with complexions as pale as 1% skim milk, whose physiques fall somewhere between skinny and slightly out of shape" thread? I feel that's more my speed.


----------



## BrainArt

AVWIII said:


> Oops. I don't think this is the right thread. Could someone please direct me to the "uncomfortably hairy musicians/guitarists with complexions as pale as 1% skim milk, whose physiques fall somewhere between skinny and slightly out of shape" thread? I feel that's more my speed.



 This deserves rep, dude.


----------



## windu

im glad BTM vocalist and Dillingers singer are mentioned here, those dudes are fucking HUGE!!! and the orignal singer of bury your dead is huge


----------



## TreWatson

i wanna be thin, I've been big my whole life, fuck that. lol.

but damn, man. meatsicles


----------



## gunshow86de

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Here's me.



All natural brah?


----------



## Heeboja

gunshow86de said:


> To gain mass, what you eat is probably more important than how hard you lift. For lifting, stick with the most basic compound exercises (ie. squat, bench, deadlift). I'm sure you are well aware of protein/carb amounts, but a lot of people don't take consideration of the type of protein they are consuming. For mass, you should make sure you eat a very slow digesting protein with a small amount of carbs right before bed. The cheapest way I did it was by taking one slice of bread, and just completely overloading it with peanut butter, then drinking a glass of milk. I was only 17 at the time, so hormones played a large role, but I was able to pack on 35 pounds of nearly pure muscle in a year without spending a shitload on supplements. A more proper protein before bed would be a casein protein, cottage cheese is the cheapest way to get those.
> 
> Stick with it though, and pretty soon you will be  just like Manbeartrucci!



Thanks for the tips. I've gained 10 kilos in less than a yeat but I didn't play attention to nutrition in the first 6 months. Now I'm eating enough protein and carbs. Probably too much  + I'm doing some aerobic stuff as well. But this isn't the correct forum to discuss bodybuilding 

When did Manbeartrucci start buffing up? Was it during six degrees?


----------



## LUCKY7

Now, when I was growing up, the jocks and the musicians only got together when hanging at the stoners. Can you have an appetite for destruction and still keep a lifting schedule?


----------



## Heeboja

That's just it. If you are touring a lot (and drinking) you really don't have time to keep yourself in shape. I'm not in a band right now so that's taken care of. And don't drink that much either. 

Oh and who could forget Pexi from Stam1na when it comes to buff musicians.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LUCKY7 said:


> Now, when I was growing up, the jocks and the musicians only got together when hanging at the stoners. Can you have an appetite for destruction and still keep a lifting schedule?



As long as you can find one hour, out of every 48 hours to do some lifting/exercising, then you should be able to make gains. Though, when partying nutrition is usually what suffers, and in turn your gains will be fairly minimal compared to a properly supportive workout diet. 

That said, with multi-vitamins, protein bars, and shakes, you can substitute a real healthy diet for just giving your body a lot of what it needs to grow muscle via those. 

Though, if you're serious about being in shape, then cutting back on the partying shouldn't be too big of a deal. You don't have to live like a fitness priest, but not devouring junk party food like pizza, chips, super calorie and carb heavy beer, is only going to make you gain tons of fat, which will do a great job of masking the muscle you're trying to build. Not to mention, burning the candle at both ends isn't good physically or psychologically in the long run. 

Also, as far as recreational drugs, depending on the type, they'll mess with your system as well. It's not impossible to be fit and party like a rock star, and eat everything under the sun, but it'll just make everything more difficult.


----------



## xiphoscesar

gunshow86de said:


> To gain mass, what you eat is probably more important than how hard you lift. For lifting, stick with the most basic compound exercises (ie. squat, bench, deadlift). I'm sure you are well aware of protein/carb amounts, but a lot of people don't take consideration of the type of protein they are consuming. For mass, you should make sure you eat a very slow digesting protein with a small amount of carbs right before bed. The cheapest way I did it was by taking one slice of bread, and just completely overloading it with peanut butter, then drinking a glass of milk. I was only 17 at the time, so hormones played a large role, but I was able to pack on 35 pounds of nearly pure muscle in a year without spending a shitload on supplements. A more proper protein before bed would be a casein protein, cottage cheese is the cheapest way to get those.
> 
> Stick with it though, and pretty soon you will be  just like Manbeartrucci!


This


----------



## skinhead

Don't fuck with GREG


----------



## CrushingAnvil

He's obviously moar bufferer than I but we look like brothers


----------



## xiphoscesar

the tags xD


----------

